
Number of home-schooled students has doubled since 1999, new data shows - MrZongle2
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/education/wp/2016/11/01/number-of-home-schooled-students-has-doubled-since-1999-new-data-show
======
russnewcomer
Was homeschooled K-12, Graduated high school in 2001, still have family that
are homeschooled. I'd guess, as the article doesn't mention, that a large
driver of homeschooling growth is second generation homeschooling, that is, my
cohort of students that were in the first homeschooling growth wave are now
homeschooling their own children.

